# Help with Walbro carb



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

I pulled the Walbro carb off my TRA-12D today. I tore it apart not realizing there was a spring on the float. The spring fell out when I pulled the pin, and I'm not exactly sure how it's supposed to go in. Do any of you have a diagram that shows how that spring is supposed to fit?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Hi Ken
Let me know if this helps.....


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Thanks for the reply Bob.

Unfortunately, it doesn't help much. I know the spring goes is held in by the float pin, but I can come up with 4 different ways to put it in. I'm not sure if it's supposed to help with opening or closing the needle. Is there anything mentioned in the text of that manual you have?


----------



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

Well let me see if I can explain this to you:

The spring should have a hook end on it. This hook end goes under the bowl gasket.

The other end of the spring short straight end goes upa gainst the float.

The pin goes through the center of the spring to keep it in place.

All the spring is really doing is keeping the float steady so it doesn't bounce around so much.

Hope this helps if not let me know and I will try to help you more.

Bob


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Ken
No mention in the text but Bob seems to have a better understanding of the design. If it was a zenith like my tra-10d's, I'd pull one apart to take a pic for you.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Thanks for the help guys. I think it's together right now. The fuel fitting on the fuel pump was loose and leaking. It's been fixed with JB weld, so I won't be able to start it until tomorrow.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Good luck Ken. Hope it works OK.


----------

